
Merge tag 'inclusive-terminology' into Linux kernel - kbumsik
https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=49decddd39e5f6132ccd7d9fdc3d7c470b0061bb
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23801134](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23801134)

------
woodruffw
I'd recommend a title change here, for editorialization: the name of the
merged branch is "inclusive-terminology" and most of the recommendations
appear to be close to those in the Knodel draft[1].

[1]: [https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-knodel-
terminology-01](https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-knodel-terminology-01)

~~~
dang
I've changed the title above. Submitted title ('Linux kernel now recommends
politically correct terms') broke the site guideline against editorializing.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
TameAntelope
Good. Cost is low to make these changes, even if they have "little real
impact" (a common complaint), they're worth making to demonstrate exactly how
arbitrary language is to change.

Ten years from now no one will even remember or care that master/slave was a
term in computing.

~~~
ScottFree
> Ten years from now no one will even remember or care that master/slave was a
> term in computing.

I don't think it will take them that long to regret this change. Now that
everyone knows linux will just roll over, they'll push for greater changes to
the "Code of Conduct." Then developers will get deplatformed at an alarming
rate. And I'll have my popcorn ready. It'll be quite the show.

~~~
nathanaldensr
It seems like nowadays that's where concessions on visible efforts the likes
of the Linux kernel go, inevitably.

~~~
ScottFree
It's not inevitable. It can be resisted. It takes a leader who can stand up to
the pressure and say no. That's not a trivial thing. The pressure is
considerable, especially these days.

------
DougN7
I wonder if people suggesting we change how we speak are also willing to give
up vulgarity which is also offensive.

------
ggm
Why this headline instead of what is actually posted on kernel.org?

Dang...

